# Painting countertops to look like granite



## henrysdad

So I was reading online about various countertop treatments and ran across this www.gianigranite.com - I read numerous reviews and the majority of them seem to be positive. I ordered the product and it arrived in TWO days with ground shipping.  


So... the project began. 

Before: 










Taping everything off: 










Priming: 



















Applying the paints: 





































After topcoat:



















I still have one more topcoat to apply, but I think it looks great!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Well, how cool is that!! I love it, and what a great job you did ~ :rochard: 

My counter tops are 3X3 tiles, with the stupid grout going on. Any suggestions? 

I was planning on replacing with granite, but not sure with the home values going down so quickly.
I'm afraid my kitchen would be worth more than my entire house ~ LMAO

Once again, good job, I've never seen that before, and find it soooo cool.


----------



## henrysdad

Thanks! I am really eager to get the second and final coat of "topcoat" on and peel the tape off. I am very pleased with it so far. 


According to the website, you can use it on tile. Here is some info from their FAQ section: 

III. What can it be used on?

1.
Traditional granite countertops and vanities
2.
Formica® countertops and vanities
3.
Laminate countertops and vanities
4.
Corian® countertops - see note below
5.
Butcherblock countertops
6.
Ceramic tile countertops and backsplashes
7.
Cultured marble vanities - see note below
8.
Wood
9.
Primed or painted drywall
10.
Cabinet inlays
11.
Table tops
12.
Mantels
13.
Primed acrylic or fiberglass shower walls


Upgrading ceramic tile

Note - with regard to the grout lines-

GIANI™ is not designed to fill in the gap created by your tile's grout lines. You will tranform your ceramic tile into the look of beautiful granite tile.

There are two options for your consideration regarding your tile's grout lines –

1) You may apply the GIANI™ process over them as their visibility may be acceptable due to their narrow width - such as the ones pictured above -

2) And finally, you may apply the GIANI Mineral colors over your grout lines, and then re-coat the grout lines with a thin artist brush - using a solid color – such as one of the GIANI Minerals - before you apply the Clear Topcoat.

Although the grout lines require a little additional finesse – it’s well worth it to turn ceramic tiles into the rich, beautiful look of Italian granite tiles!


----------



## 3Maltmom

Wowzaaa! Thanks so much for the information, and sharing your experience. This is great.

I love projects, like this, and will definately be looking into it. You mentioned this also works
on wood. I just might try my fireplace, as it is "framed" in wood, with a wooden mantle.

I can't wait to see your finished counter tops. They already look amazing. Make sure you
keep us updated. I'm curious of the "feel" of it, and if it scratches easily. Let me know, and
in the mean time, I'll start on my fireplace. How fun. :chili:


----------



## henrysdad

I have a "ledge" that is wood that I used it on. It's like a little nook... not sure how to describe it, but I'll take a picture tomorrow. It turned out great as well. The website also says that you can use it on mantles, etc. 

The topcoat is supposed to give it a glossy look and protect it from scratching. You cannot sit anything on the counters for like 72 hours after applying the final topcoat....


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

That's really beautiful. You did a great job!


----------



## sophie

WOW! That looks great! A few years back we thought about painting our countertops, but they didn't have any products like that so we bit the bullet and went with granite. 

But I do have some old countertops in the bathrooms that I would seriously consider trying this on - the one in the master bath is an odd shape and is very long with one section that is not supported (open for a chair) and I don't want to go with granite so my options are limited I think. Not sure what they are made of though - they're supposed to look like marble but they feel like plastic or something. I wonder if it would work on them. My only reservation is that I don't have a creative bone in my body - but you obviously do - you made that look just like granite!!!! Good job! 

How did you decide on how and where to actually apply the paint colors and where to put the different colors to make it look so authentic?

Linda


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

That is amazing!! What is your middle name, Martha Stewart??? Please post pics when you put the last coat on......From the pics, it looks just like granite!!!!


----------



## Cosy

Beautiful job and lots of work! Can't wait to see it after the gloss/sealant!


----------



## poptart

Wow ! Thay looks really neat...I went to their website and I like the stainless steel paint....I wonder if it is as easy as they say.....My son just bought a condo and he really would like SS appliances but can't afford them just yet and besides the ones already in there still work well....I bookmarked this site to show him. Has anybody tried the SS paint yet???


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## michellerobison

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891084


> Wowzaaa! Thanks so much for the information, and sharing your experience. This is great.
> 
> I love projects, like this, and will definately be looking into it. You mentioned this also works
> on wood. I just might try my fireplace, as it is "framed" in wood, with a wooden mantle.
> 
> I can't wait to see your finished counter tops. They already look amazing. Make sure you
> keep us updated. I'm curious of the "feel" of it, and if it scratches easily. Let me know, and
> in the mean time, I'll start on my fireplace. How fun. :chili:[/B]


How durable is the paint.I tried it on my bathroom vanity,it lasted a couple years,not too bad.
I know you can get granite remnants in 2 ft squares for about a 3rd the cost of full granite,also granite tile in 1 foot squares. Do them next to each other,no grouting...

Plaster is a cool way to do a fireplace too. I did this to mine. Bought the molds off Ebay and made some of it myself. I did the arch over the door and the corbel in the peak of the catherdral ceiling.I love doing plaster decor. See my babies,this was before we got the other 2.


----------



## michellerobison

QUOTE (HenrysDad @ Feb 27 2010, 11:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891080


> So I was reading online about various countertop treatments and ran across this www.gianigranite.com - I read numerous reviews and the majority of them seem to be positive. I ordered the product and it arrived in TWO days with ground shipping.
> 
> 
> So... the project began.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taping everything off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applying the paints:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After topcoat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have one more topcoat to apply, but I think it looks great![/B]


Wow it looks like real granite,great job! Let us know how durable it is. I'd love to try it.


----------



## Maglily

Thanks for posting, this is inspiring me to do the same because I've been wanting to add colour but not the expense or tear up of installing a new countertop right now. I've seen a solid melamine colour paint job but this is so much nicer.


----------



## iheartbisou

I think you did a very good job on that. Congratulations! Can you please post a photo of when all the tape is off?


----------



## cyndrae

Great job. A great way to pick up a room.


----------



## henrysdad

Thanks everyone  

It is actually pretty easy. You roll all the primer on first and then you simply sponge on the remaining colors one at a time. You work in 3 foot sections and incorporate all three of the colors into that one section before moving on. This allows the paint to really "blend" while it is still wet. I think the awesome thing about this kit is that you will truly have a custom cabinet - just like granite. If you want more or less of a color you simply add more or less to your countertop. 


I post new pics later today once the second coat of topcoat dries and I remove the tape


----------



## mfa

looks great!!! congrats!


----------



## MalteseJane

great job :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## MalteseJane

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891106


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 27 2010, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=891084





> Wowzaaa! Thanks so much for the information, and sharing your experience. This is great.
> 
> I love projects, like this, and will definately be looking into it. You mentioned this also works
> on wood. I just might try my fireplace, as it is "framed" in wood, with a wooden mantle.
> 
> I can't wait to see your finished counter tops. They already look amazing. Make sure you
> keep us updated. I'm curious of the "feel" of it, and if it scratches easily. Let me know, and
> in the mean time, I'll start on my fireplace. How fun. :chili:[/B]


How durable is the paint.I tried it on my bathroom vanity,it lasted a couple years,not too bad.
I know you can get granite remnants in 2 ft squares for about a 3rd the cost of full granite,also granite tile in 1 foot squares. Do them next to each other,no grouting...

Plaster is a cool way to do a fireplace too. I did this to mine. Bought the molds off Ebay and made some of it myself. I did the arch over the door and the corbel in the peak of the catherdral ceiling.I love doing plaster decor. See my babies,this was before we got the other 2.
[/B][/QUOTE]

This is great too :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Maglily

i watched the video...it does look do-able.


----------



## henrysdad

tape removed and final topcoat applied and dried... a couple touch ups here and there, but overall I am very pleased.


----------



## LitGal

That looks great! Thanks for sharing your photos - I love projects that make a big difference but aren't too difficult to pull off.


----------



## cindy6755

That looks great, I think I might try it in my guest bathroom.


----------



## pinkpixie1588

wow!! this is awesome! and i'm sure MUCH cheaper than using/installing real granite. i had no idea anything like this existed!


----------



## sassy's mommy

Good job! It looks very nice.


----------



## Toby's Mom

That looks really nice. Great job!


----------



## thefab5

Looks great! It's cool that your counters have a rounded edge just like granite.

In our first house we sprayed the laminate with an epoxy spray paint just until we 
could afford new counter tops. Worked well for a while but did come off in spots. It was easy
to fix with a solid color. 

Great job!


----------



## heartmadeforyou

Wow! Really cool and you did a superb job with the project. Thanks for posting so many great pictures. You will have to tell us how it holds up over time.


----------



## casa verde maltese

totally COOL!
i didn't know you could even do that.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

WOW! I love it! Getting granite counter tops was my next big thing for my kitchen. But, this is definately worth checking out! Looks great. My original counter tops look just like your before pics. So definately due for a face lift at 23 yrs old. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## drclee

It looks really good! I think I'm going to buy it too! Did you have any paint left over? I have a whole bar area, in addition to the kitchen counters. I'm wondering if I need to buy extra?


----------



## jadey

wow thats so cool, it looks real nice. We have granite countertops in our kitchen and i hate it! i hate how im always cleaning it.


----------



## henrysdad

I have about half the kit left over. If I remember correctly, the website says it covers 26-27 feet.


----------



## jerricks

that looks awesome, I had written down their website 2 years ago when we talked about redoing the kitchen, (we are starting after the first of the year!!!) I am planning granite on 2 islands, but may consider that on the exsisting countertop...thanks for sharing!


----------

